# crunch time



## denver1000 PE (Oct 13, 2015)

How are you doing exam-takers? How many of you are taking the MD depth? What are you planning to study in the next 2 weeks? I'm going to do a once-over on everything and retab some books, then probably work a bit on my homemade binder... I'm burning out a bit but hopefully have one in the tank for the big day.

Best of luck to everyone, and thanks to everyone who helped me out on EB - you guys are awesome.


----------



## P-E (Oct 13, 2015)

Spend at least one week reviewing the depth topics. It probably saved me when I took it.


----------



## JHW 3d (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm in Mexico for my buddy's wedding this weekend. Yes, I brought my books. Planning to go thru HVAC lightly (I totally skipped it before) then get to do a general review and fill in missing tabs of important tables and equations embedded in the MERM text. After that planning to take the 2011 practice exam (most likely will be next week). Then rehash what I need to study up on, then try to relax before the test. Booked a hotel room at Pomona fairgrounds (CA-LA exam site) with a late check out so I can chill in the room during lunch break. No clue whether I'll regret this but I remember wishing I'd done it when I took the EIT in 2009, and having to scarf down my lunch in my car. Preferred not being around anyone else and getting a complex about answers to problems from the morning session.

I'm doing machine design depth.

Anyone know how much space there is to write out problems? I'm rather "roomy" with my calcs and want to know if there is a practical limit to the area of space to work through problems. OR do they provide scratch paper? Let's get vocal these last few weeks and help each other along. Can't wait for it to be over!!


----------



## P-E (Oct 13, 2015)

I found there to be plenty of room in the exam booklets. They don't handout scratch paper.

Good idea not to rehash the morning session at lunch. Let it go...take a walk if you can.


----------



## denver1000 PE (Oct 13, 2015)

That's my plan power-engineer.... will brush up on the am topics this week then machine design topics all week next week. My MERM is completely tabbed right now.... and I chose to write down key formulas in the book if they were obscure or hard to find (for me).... looking forward to being down with this!


----------



## P-E (Oct 13, 2015)

Good luck Denver


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 13, 2015)

Definitely agree with PE on not spending time rehashing the morning. If you read my write up you'll see that I finished with over an hour to spare in both sessions but it was especially helpful in the morning. I grabbed lunch, took a 10 min power nap, and walked around to clear my head before going back in for the afternoon. I highly recommend doing the same if you finish with time to spare.


----------



## denver1000 PE (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks power-engineer!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Oct 14, 2015)

All good ideas. I recommend that you review unit conversions so that you finish on something simpler and review the appendix of your Merm. (page through so you know where everything is)

Take the last day off.


----------



## denver1000 PE (Oct 14, 2015)

Will do Jim.

JHW3 - too bad you have to study at your bud's wedding! How deep did you go in your pm review? Did you go all the way into gear fatigue and weld complex shaft loading? Good luck!


----------



## denver1000 PE (Oct 16, 2015)

What's the process like on exam day - the exam authorization states to show up at 7:15 - does the am test start at 8AM and the pm at 1PM? I took the pencil and paper FE in 08 but I can't recall the exact specifics! This schedule seems about right to me based on what I recall happened during that exam.


----------



## lundy (Oct 16, 2015)

This is what my experience was for the Oregon exam.

I got there around 7:00am and was probably 3rd in line. The line soon grew to the full crowd of I would say 100-125. It was nice to get there early to be able to sit down and get situated and familiar with the space.

Then they take about 30 minutes to go over all the rules.

Raise your hand to go to the bathroom.

turn off cell phones.

Keep your exam registration on the table along with your drivers license.

Then they start the timer for 4 hours.

Lunch time comes around when they tell you to stop writing. As i remember they give you a 5 minute and 1 minute warning before they make you put the pencils down.

I just sat outside and had a light lunch. I also brought some anhydrous caffeine powder to give me a bump. I didn't want to break it out during the test because it definitely looks like cocaine and I really didn't want to get kicked out for caffeine powder. I didn't want to being coffee or pop since I wanted all the test time for the actual test and not a bathroom break.

I had to leave the test area as did everybody else. They allow you back in around the 50 minute mark so you can sit down and get settled for the afternoon session. Pretty much the same process as the morning.

The best feeling was leaving. I was about 80% sure I passed. Then my GF picked me up and had a IIPA for me, so I chugged that bad boy in the parking lot and proceeded to go to 2 breweries in town and get multiple taster trays. It was beautiful.


----------



## denver1000 PE (Oct 16, 2015)

You had me at iipa


----------



## denver1000 PE (Oct 16, 2015)

Can't wait to be done with [email protected]


----------



## lundy (Oct 16, 2015)

denver1000 said:


> Can't wait to be done with [email protected]


God speed


----------



## slickjohannes (Oct 16, 2015)

I am starting to get a little crispy around the edges... Ready for this to be over- for better or worse.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 16, 2015)

This time next month it will all be over.. Well this phase anyways...


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 17, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> This time next month it will all be over.. Well this phase anyways...


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 17, 2015)

Does it really take 8 - 10 weeks?


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## denver1000 PE (Oct 17, 2015)

Darn I jumped into the next phase already... I have my magic 8 ball at my side right now.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 17, 2015)

You know you're going to fail Matt, you don't have to wait 8-10 weeks to know that.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 17, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> You know you're going to fail Matt, you don't have to wait 8-10 weeks to know that.


Cut it out. There's only room for 1 asshole around here and Mike has that covered.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm teaching my kids to share. I can share that title with ramrod


----------



## P-E (Oct 17, 2015)

Matt. I think you need a coffee.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 18, 2015)

Coffee is the devil.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 18, 2015)

Have some coffee and go study.

We should do a graph of the decline in Matt's sense of humor in relation to the number of days to the exam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 18, 2015)

Looks like an exponential decay.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 18, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Looks like an exponential decay.


Should I know what that is?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 18, 2015)

Perhaps


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 18, 2015)

Doesn't matter at this point anyway.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 18, 2015)

You got this Matt. You're probably better prepared than you think you are.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 18, 2015)

Took eet 8hr practice exam today. Haven't received results yet. But I don't feel good at all. I'm all butthurt and pissy now.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 18, 2015)

Studying for the PE exam sounds hard


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 18, 2015)

You studied? I thought we all just showed up and passed...


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 18, 2015)

I took it drunk... And I shit my pants too


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 18, 2015)

Took it drunk? So you used my FE exam plan?


----------



## denver1000 PE (Oct 20, 2015)

10 days to go test takers... how are things going?!


----------



## slickjohannes (Oct 20, 2015)

My head hurts.... fearful of what else will hurt after the exam.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 20, 2015)

slickjohannes said:


> My head hurts.... fearful of what else will hurt after the exam.




I'm gonna go with 'a$$' Trebec.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 20, 2015)

Who bought their depends diapers yet? I'm going out tonight after work to pick up a package.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 20, 2015)

You could just have a catheter put in and hang the bag on your desk


----------



## P-E (Oct 20, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Who bought their depends diapers yet? I'm going out tonight after work to pick up a package.


Don't forget to drink lots of coffee on the way over to the exam.


----------



## TomMechanical (Oct 20, 2015)

Gentlemen, I think this one is an easy one... I am running into several problems on Net Positive Suction Head. The term I am having an issue with is h_vp or the vapor pressure head. Both in the MERM and six minute problems it states the vapor pressure head for water at a specific temperature can be looked up in a table. It does not specify a table though. Do you know if this table exists in the MERM or do I need to bring another resource for this table?

Thanks!


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 20, 2015)

TomMechanical said:


> Gentlemen, I think this one is an easy one... I am running into several problems on Net Positive Suction Head. The term I am having an issue with is h_vp or the vapor pressure head. Both in the MERM and six minute problems it states the vapor pressure head for water at a specific temperature can be looked up in a table. It does not specify a table though. Do you know if this table exists in the MERM or do I need to bring another resource for this table?
> 
> Thanks!


Have you tried A-69 or A-90? The MERM index lists those as having "water properties."

https://ppi2pass.com/Docs/bookInfo/MERM/MERMindex.pdf


----------



## TomMechanical (Oct 20, 2015)

I think I answered my question as I typed it. Go to steam tables by Temperature. Under the specified temp, grab the pressure and multiply by the specific volume (liquid). This logic sound right?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 20, 2015)

TomMechanical said:


> I think I answered my question as I typed it. Go to steam tables by Temperature. Under the specified temp, grab the pressure and multiply by the specific volume (liquid). This logic sound right?




You'll have to wait for a Mechanical to check that logic for you. I'm taking the Civil exam and I think steam tables are stupid.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 20, 2015)

matt267 said:


> TomMechanical said:
> 
> 
> > I think I answered my question as I typed it. Go to steam tables by Temperature. Under the specified temp, grab the pressure and multiply by the specific volume (liquid). This logic sound right?
> ...


fixt :thumbs:


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 20, 2015)

^ you lie.


----------



## denver1000 PE (Oct 20, 2015)

Yup steam tables - Pv.


----------



## denver1000 PE (Oct 20, 2015)

Pressure / specific weight of the fluid at the temperature stated


----------



## TomMechanical (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 20, 2015)

Not to be a downer but if you're taking Thermal Fluids and you're having probs with vapor pressure at this stage, you may be in some trouble.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 20, 2015)

Matt don't forget to have a couple red bulls before that extra large coffee.


----------



## TomMechanical (Oct 20, 2015)

Yeah I know the question was weak, just wanted to make sure but I think I'm doing alright in my prep. thanks.


----------



## denver1000 PE (Oct 20, 2015)

What pm session are you signed up for Tom?


----------



## TomMechanical (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm singed up for t&amp;fs. I have been through the the six minute and ncees 3 times each and had a compiled list of unanswered questions. This was one I had a brain fart on, obviously.


----------



## denver1000 PE (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm taking the MD.... looking for others who are doing the same... most people I know are taking the tfs pm session.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 20, 2015)

Go through the fluids and thermo in the MERM companion also. NCEES and SMS don't cover everything.


----------



## denver1000 PE (Oct 20, 2015)

JHW3 and loudog?? You guys are taking the MD session as well right... how are things going?


----------



## P-E (Oct 20, 2015)

denver1000 said:


> Yup steam tables - Pv.





denver1000 said:


> Yup steam tables - Pv.


Steam table by temp. Look up abs pressure for the water temp. Convert psia to feet.


----------



## denver1000 PE (Oct 20, 2015)

TomMechanical said:


> I'm singed up for t&amp;fs. I have been through the the six minute and ncees 3 times each and had a compiled list of unanswered questions. This was one I had a brain fart on, obviously.


No questions are weak at this point! I've had my share brain darts as well... still blazing through solutions and f'ing up units! Definitely going to triple check units and conversions on the exam.


----------



## P-E (Oct 20, 2015)

Don't waste too much time on the SMS - in fact I suggest you burn it. Review the major concepts.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 20, 2015)

Better to make those mistakes now than in the exam d1000.


----------



## denver1000 PE (Oct 20, 2015)

^ yes sir.


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 22, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> Don't waste too much time on the SMS - in fact I suggest you burn it. Review the major concepts.




SMS actually helped me out on a couple of questions when I took the exam.

Good luck all!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm not too keen on the steam tables supplied with the MERM, if you want some better ones there is a good Imperial units table here:

http://www.tuner.tw/omega%20cd/zsection/STEAM_TA.PDF

and a GREAT compilation of SI units (tables 1, 2, and 3) here:

http://www.nist.gov/srd/upload/NISTIR5078.htm

Note, the Imperial units table is from ASME data, whereas the SI units tables are from the newest standard developed by NIST.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 25, 2015)

Don't think you'll see any thermo probs requiring steam tables use SI units on the exam. Not saying it's impossible, just highly unlikely.


----------



## JHW 3d (Oct 25, 2015)

just reading this now. Doing a grand review right now, and feeling not great about it. Wish I'd done better intermediate reviews along the way. How's it going for you??


----------



## denver1000 PE (Oct 25, 2015)

Hoping for the best. Think I'm burnt out at this point and just want to get it over and done with.


----------



## P-E (Oct 25, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Don't think you'll see any thermo probs requiring steam tables use SI units on the exam. Not saying it's impossible, just highly unlikely.


I would do some problems using the SI tables. You should be familiar with them just in case.


----------



## TXtoCA (Oct 25, 2015)

denver1000 said:


> Hoping for the best. Think I'm burnt out at this point and just want to get it over and done with.


i'm feeling the same way! friday cant come soon enough


----------



## denver1000 PE (Oct 26, 2015)

Which reference materials are you guys planning to take in? I've read some examinees thought the merm was sufficient for the MD pm session... hoping that's the case but really indifferent to the om session at thus point. I'm more concerned with the am session to be honest for some reason.


----------



## slickjohannes (Oct 26, 2015)

No Shigleys, D1000? I thought guys lived by that....

T&amp;S for me- heat transfer, thermo, machine design, Crane TP 410, unit conversion book, and my home brewed binder. Oh yeah- and that MERM thingy I got last week!


----------



## denver1000 PE (Oct 26, 2015)

Sheesh I just realized typing by phone at work results in a complete mess of a sentene! Yup I have my binder, shigley, a mechanics of materials book, merm, the merm practice problems and the ncees exams, sms, marks and the machinery's handbook. Probably overkill for the afternoon but I'm hoping I don't even have to take some of these out of my bag during the test. That's why I mentioned some people saying the merm was good enough for the MD pm.... hoping that's the case!


----------



## P-E (Oct 26, 2015)

slickjohannes said:


> No Shigleys, D1000? I thought guys lived by that....
> 
> T&amp;S for me- heat transfer, thermo, machine design, Crane TP 410, unit conversion book, and my home brewed binder. Oh yeah- and that MERM thingy I got last week!


You might want to consider adding ASHRAE Fundamentals to the list.


----------



## denver1000 PE (Oct 28, 2015)

Good luck test takers. I'm not planning to do any more studying... will pack my exam duffle bag today and travel to the hotel tomorrow. Will have the wife and kids in tow so probably some toy shopping along the way.


----------



## slickjohannes (Oct 28, 2015)

Good luck. One more espresso and study session tonight, then..... it is what it is.


----------



## JHW 3d (Oct 28, 2015)

Awesome denver! Good luck!

I'm taking:

MERM13 + practice problems + my scratch work solutions, Shigley, Marks, Machinerys Handbook, AGMA2000, Cameron hydraulic, MERM13 index bound, some extra psych charts, blow up copy of MERM13 Mollier Diagram, small dictionary, Lindbergh unit conversions (rebound in spiral), calculator + backup (in package), ear plugs, eye drops, glasses, my authorization, ID and TBD food.

Good or bad, beers will be waiting in the fridge back home.


----------



## slickjohannes (Nov 1, 2015)

Well- maybe I got tricked a lot... But I didn't thunk it too bad (thermal and fluids). Then again, I've been having flashbacks the past two nights and have been questioning some of my answers (is there a 'doubt' phase of post-exam stress?).


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 1, 2015)

slickjohannes said:


> Well- maybe I got tricked a lot... But I didn't thunk it too bad (thermal and fluids). Then again, I've been having flashbacks the past two nights and have been questioning some of my answers (is there a 'doubt' phase of post-exam stress?).


Yes, "doubt" is one of the many phases. You're progressing nicely.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 2, 2015)

The doubt is definitely settling in. For me, the morning session seemed a bit harder than the afternoon session, but that was mainly due to me having focused my study on areas that weren't hardly included in the morning exam. Seems a bit reversed from how I imagined it would be.


----------



## denver1000 PE (Nov 2, 2015)

Nah don't waste your time doubting yourself. It is what it is at this point. Enjoy your free time now!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 2, 2015)

"...It also publishes practice exams designed to familiarize examinees with the material they can expect on exam day."

I think they all get a good laugh anytime they think someone might have believed that.


----------



## MEPE_FEA (Nov 2, 2015)

Do we have anyone here who took Mechanical Systems and Materials depth exam for second/third time?


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 3, 2015)

While we wait for results, let's head over to the "games" section of the site. The spamfest (aka 10K) thread is a tradition around here. Follow me: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=25794


----------



## denver1000 PE (Nov 3, 2015)

MEPE_FEA said:


> Do we have anyone here who took Mechanical Systems and Materials depth exam for second/third time?


^What he said!


----------



## DontStopBelieving (Nov 3, 2015)

Just wondering. Who took the PPI mechanical practice exam before the PE? What did you get the first time? I got a 57% with HVAC as afternoon module. Thought it was hella hard. PE exam was easier... Thank God!


----------



## denver1000 PE (Nov 3, 2015)

I did the ppi MD practice... got around 70 but to be honest I felt it easier than the actual exam. Maybe it was just the fatigue or something because I didn't bother simulating exam conditions or trying to do the am and pm samples back to back. I did finish it in about 4 hours.


----------



## DontStopBelieving (Nov 3, 2015)

denver1000 said:


> I did the ppi MD practice... got around 70 but to be honest I felt it easier than the actual exam. Maybe it was just the fatigue or something because I didn't bother simulating exam conditions or trying to do the am and pm samples back to back. I did finish it in about 4 hours.


Oh wow! If you got through the first half of the ppi exam without too much trouble, you probably did well on the PE exam. You thought the the PE morning was more difficult than PPI morning?


----------



## denver1000 PE (Nov 3, 2015)

Nope the morning was way easier than the ppi. I honestly felt the MD afternoon session was harder than the ppi test. I don't know how I did to be honest.... felt ok after the test but now I'm feeling like I got chewed and spat out!


----------



## DontStopBelieving (Nov 3, 2015)

Yeah after taking the PE I felt like punching everybody who told me it was easier than the FE. However I do feel it was easier than FE just way harder than I was expecting! ugh!


----------



## denver1000 PE (Nov 3, 2015)

Well it was less of a grind... I took the 8 hour fe back in the day but there is no way in hell I would say it was easier than the fe!!!


----------



## DontStopBelieving (Nov 3, 2015)

Yeah. I'd never want to take the FE again. However, if I failed PE, I think I'll get the best of it the second time roun'.


----------



## MEPE_FEA (Nov 3, 2015)

denver1000 said:


> MEPE_FEA said:
> 
> 
> > Do we have anyone here who took Mechanical Systems and Materials depth exam for second/third time?
> ...


denver1000, what do you mean by "^What he said!"?


----------



## denver1000 PE (Nov 3, 2015)

^ means i second that...


----------



## denver1000 PE (Nov 3, 2015)

I also took the MD pm, first time


----------



## MEPE_FEA (Nov 3, 2015)

I think I got to learn a lot on how to interpret the messages here 

I get some bad feeling as I read more msges on the forum. Ppl are saying am was good and they had to guess 2 or 3 in PM. If I were one of them, I would be super sure about my success. But unfortunately I am not one of them, I guesses many  Today at suddenly one question came to my mind and I googled the answer just to find out that I answered it wrong :brickwall:


----------



## MEPE_FEA (Nov 3, 2015)

*Today at work, suddenly one question...

BTW how can I edit my post here?


----------



## denver1000 PE (Nov 3, 2015)

You click the message and an edit button comes up


----------



## P-E (Nov 3, 2015)

MEPE_FEA said:


> *Today at work, suddenly one question...
> 
> BTW how can I edit my post here?


Think you need more posts first. Go to the spam thread...and get some.


----------



## MEPE_FEA (Nov 3, 2015)

nothing happens when I click on the message 

power-engineer,

is editing a benefit that only active members (with certain minimum posts) get or you are just picking on a newbie?


----------



## P-E (Nov 4, 2015)

MEPE_FEA said:


> nothing happens when I click on the message
> 
> power-engineer,
> 
> is editing a benefit that only active members (with certain minimum posts) get or you are just picking on a newbie?





MEPE_FEA said:


> nothing happens when I click on the message
> 
> power-engineer,
> 
> is editing a benefit that only active members (with certain minimum posts) get or you are just picking on a newbie?


I was actually being serious. I remember it to not be that many.


----------



## Doyee5 (May 10, 2016)

Do you need more than 40 posts to edit?


----------

